# Tru Oil - streaks



## TRfromMT (Sep 21, 2015)

I am finishing some gun grips with Tru Oil. I started with the sealer/filler product (one coat, sanded after). Then I applied 4 coats of Tru Oil cut 50/50 with mineral spirits. These coats were pretty smooth, and I sanded between them with 800 grit (dry). These coats came out with a satin finish before sanding, and I couldn't get any gloss to build up.

I then applied a coat of straight Tru Oil. It is getting the gloss finish I want, but there are very light streaks. I am rubbing the oil in with my thumbs/hands until it slightly tacky. 

My quesion is how do I get the streaks out that are being left by my fingerprints? I am trying for the smoothest, gloss finish. 

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## TRfromMT (Sep 21, 2015)

Moderators - please relocate this to the other finishing sub-forum if appropriate. Thanks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2015)

Somewhere there is a thread on this I think. Applicator if I remember right is a folded paper towel and product is thinned.


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 22, 2015)

You want your final coat to flow out, so think "quick even application" and no rubbing in. Get the material on, and leave it alone. A little thinner, maybe 10% - 20%, will help the flow, and should not cut the gloss as much as your 50%.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2015)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/how-do-you-apply-your-finish.8983/


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 22, 2015)

Tried the spray? I like it better.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I got some a lil while ago....I haven't used it yet. Soon though...


----------



## Molokai (Sep 23, 2015)

Like Mike said, I would add try thinner coats. I build up layers, with the last one a thick layer. I think there is my thread somewhere on forum


----------



## TRfromMT (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks all.


----------



## TRfromMT (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, I got the finish to smooth out and it's nice and glossy. Trouble is there seems to be a lot of dust particles embedded in it. I placed them in a plastic tupperware box to dry. The grips look great except for the specks in the finish. Argh!

Is it possible that the finish (in the original bottle) is getting dried out or something? I used the bottle on some grips about 2 months ago, and again on these grips. I might sand them down again and try the spray. 

Anyway - a picture. Birdseye maple, stabilized, sanded to 800 grit and finished with tru oil. Apart from the finish, the machining came out exactly right. I am really happy with them in that regard. I have had a guy look at them and some other recent sets of grips and ask me to make him a pair, so I guess they are coming out alright.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Molokai (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, you have to be very careful about dust particles. The dryed tru oil is always on the cap and beneath it.
Tru oil can also spoil if you don't use it often. I put glass marbles in the bottle to remove air as soon I use some. Try the tru oil in spray.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

When you were applying it, did you feel any grittyness to it? That's a sure sign of old oil. Also...it could very well be just dust, you'll need a better way of keeping em -dust free-...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Sep 27, 2015)

It didn't feel gritty. But the finish on the previous sets of grips (although on a set of walnut grips / darker / harder to see) came out just fine. I went back and looked very carefully at the previous sets and don't find any dust particles. I am pretty sure it's dust, but I didn't do anything differently with the previous sets to keep dust off of them and they are just fine.


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 28, 2015)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/what-comes-after-tru-oil.23265/#post-293676

I never use filler as I've never found one I liked. For walnut, add coats of Truoil with your finger until the pores are filled, letting each coat dry 24 hrs. Drying in a box with a light for heat is even better. When the pores are all filled wrap a strip of 400 paper around an eraser and wet sand until smooth and flat. You may sand through the finish in some spots. Cut your Truoil 50/50 with mineral spirits. Mix really well. I wipe on the 50/50 mix with a folded up piece of paper towel with a piece of nylon stocking wrapped around that. The nylon will not leave specks of dust/lint. It may take 2 or 3 coats of the cut Truoil. The finish will be a "piano finish" that is like glass. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 28, 2015)

I also always use silk or similar synthetic rags. Something that don't leave dust particles.


----------



## TRfromMT (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks again guys. I am thinking I will sand them again and try the nylon/silk approach.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

